# K2 factory wax on new board?



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Bought a beginner a K2 first lite, should I get a wax job before hitting the slopes or will the slower factory wax actually aid her?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Give it a good hot wax!!!!!

Factory wax is basically just a protective layer for when it's on the rack, or in transit etc!!!!! 

De-Tune the tip and tail before ya Wax!!!!!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ What he said.

Factory wax is lousy at best. Do yourself a huge favour and get a nice hot wax on that board and enjoy.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

detune tip and tail? It's a rocker tip and tail though.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> detune tip and tail? It's a rocker tip and tail though.


Profile doesn't matter!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Help me understand why you would want to detune the tip and tail?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Help me understand why you would want to detune the tip and tail?


Both the tip and tail edges never get used, along with the first tiny section of the effective edge!!!!! 

Leaving them sharp is leaving yourself open to catching that edge, or damage to your gear, yourself, or others!!!!! It's just not needed!!!!! 

I've had, and still have, CRC, RCR, Rocker, Camber Boards, and I've de-tuned all of them!!!!! And I'll continue to do so with every board I own!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Both the tip and tail edges never get used, along with the first tiny section of the effective edge!!!!!
> 
> Leaving them sharp is leaving yourself open to catching that edge, or damage to your gear, yourself, or others!!!!! It's just not needed!!!!!
> 
> I've had, and still have, CRC, RCR, Rocker, Camber Boards, and I've de-tuned all of them!!!!! And I'll continue to do so with every board I own!!!!!


Exactly! The tip and tail never get used or ever touch the snow, so why bother detuning it? 

Detuning the first tiny part of of the edge on a rocker board? In this case rocker/flat/rocker? I understand detuning a full camber board to take the bite out of a full camber board but on rockers? That doesn't make much sense at all. Generally you won't be catching edges on rocker boards easily compared to cambered boards. 

Just because you have done this on all your boards doesn't make it the right way of doing things. You can continue to do it on all your boards as well, no one is saying you can't do it on your own boards but let's not share this as a fact that you have to do it to all boards..


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Quick question. I'm in a similar situation as OP with a new board, so do you do anything to the factory wax before you hot wax it?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shep said:


> Bought a beginner a K2 first lite, should I get a wax job before hitting the slopes or will the slower factory wax actually aid her?


Some companies do actually hot wax their boards...but I wouldn't be surprised if K2 didn't (they are made in china to save you $$, so why would they hot wax?). Problem is, wax oxidizes within a couple months (it's perishable), so, unless you know exactly how long that factory wax has been sitting on there, a fresh hot wax is the best way to go (but you'll probably be o.k. for a day or two on that factory wax, anyhow). 



basser said:


> Quick question. I'm in a similar situation as OP with a new board, so do you do anything to the factory wax before you hot wax it?


no, just pour the hot wax right over the factory wax...the new wax will mix with the factory wax and pull it right out when you scrape


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry, unrelated to original post, but related to wax jobs.
Right before the end of the last season I had my board sanded and hot waxed and then about 2 days later had a storage wax put on my board. Do I need to do anything to my board after scraping off the storage wax(ie do i need to get it waxed again)? Is there any way of scraping off the storage wax without taking off the good waxjob underneath?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

extra0 said:


> no, just pour the hot wax right over the factory wax...the new wax will mix with the factory wax and pull it right out when you scrape


Oh, so should I hot scrape the factory wax, and then wax it?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

basser said:


> Oh, so should I hot scrape the factory wax, and then wax it?


Sure, better base care means better results. I usually hot scrape every board once or twice a season.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Sure, better base care means better results. I usually hot scrape every board once or twice a season.


Sounds good. I don't want to hijack this thread, so let me just tell you what I would do to hot scrape it, and you tell me if it's right. Apply a regular wax like normal, then while it's still liquid scrape it off. Does that sound right?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Exactly! The tip and tail never get used or ever touch the snow, so why bother detuning it?
> 
> Detuning the first tiny part of of the edge on a rocker board? In this case rocker/flat/rocker? I understand detuning a full camber board to take the bite out of a full camber board but on rockers? That doesn't make much sense at all. Generally you won't be catching edges on rocker boards easily compared to cambered boards.
> 
> Just because you have done this on all your boards doesn't make it the right way of doing things. You can continue to do it on all your boards as well, no one is saying you can't do it on your own boards but let's not share this as a fact that you have to do it to all boards..


And on the same hand, if you choose not to do it, let's not make your word gospel!!!!! 

I've given my reasons as to why I do it because you asked me!!!!! 

Go troll somewhere else before I serve up something that you won't like the taste of!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Why are you getting all mad and defensive? Did I touch a nerve to make your logic seem like shit? 

Someone asked about factory wax, you commented about detuning tip and tail and the edge. 

You are giving bad advice and your logic is that you have been doing this to all your boards, no matter the profile , so it must be right. Which is in fact, is not good advice at all.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

basser said:


> Oh, so should I hot scrape the factory wax, and then wax it?


There's no need to first scrape the factory wax. 
Just iron hot wax on top of the factory wax, let cool, scrape and ride.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Why are you getting all mad and defensive? Did I touch a nerve to make your logic seem like shit?
> 
> Someone asked about factory wax, you commented about detuning tip and tail and the edge.
> 
> You are giving bad advice and your logic is that you have been doing this to all your boards, no matter the profile , so it must be right. Which is in fact, is not good advice at all.


No, my logic makes sense and you're just bein a fuckwit!!!!! 

The only nerve you're hittin is the one from the broom stick that you keep shovin up your arse!!!!! 

Now, go fuck off somewhere else!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

basser said:


> Sounds good. I don't want to hijack this thread, so let me just tell you what I would do to hot scrape it, and you tell me if it's right. Apply a regular wax like normal, then while it's still liquid scrape it off. Does that sound right?


yes, you apply the wax normally and then scrape it off right after. i could be wrong about this part but i don't think it has to still be in it's liquid state. just scrape it before your board cools down because the wax dries so quickly you'll be constantly re-melting it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i agree with ekb18c, why would you detune the tip and tail? they're not touching the ground so they're not gonna cause you to catch an edge. plus not everyone wants their edges detuned. usually that's reserved for park boards/riders.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't detune my mountain boards a few of my snowboards have come factory detuned anyway.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> No, my logic makes sense and you're just bein a fuckwit!!!!!
> 
> The only nerve you're hittin is the one from the broom stick that you keep shovin up your arse!!!!!
> 
> Now, go fuck off somewhere else!!!!!


Instead of resorting to name calling why not try to explain to me how your logic makes sense then? How about adding something of value to the discussion without talking about brooms up the ass? If you like sticking brooms up your own ass, this is not the forum for it. There are other forums out there for those kind of things. 

Are you just mad that you got called out and have nothing else to say except name calling? 

OP - Get your board waxed if it makes you feel better. However, know that the K2 first lite is an extruded base so you may or may not notice the fresh wax on your board. Good luck and have fun with the board.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i agree with ekb18c, why would you detune the tip and tail? they're not touching the ground so they're not gonna cause you to catch an edge. plus not everyone wants their edges detuned. usually that's reserved for park boards/riders.


I think it's more of an old school thing that was done on flat camber boards...but most riders with over 5 years exp still do it (I would bet all the pros do). I still detune the tip and tail of my boards, no matter what base tech. It's really easy to do, doesn't hurt the board, drops a few grams of weight, glances off other boards/skis in lift lines, etc.

As far as park detuning, that's an entirely different thing. That consists of detuning the complete length of the edge, all the way around the board. Helps on rails, but screws the board up for everything else.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Instead of resorting to name calling why not try to explain to me how your logic makes sense then? How about adding something of value to the discussion without talking about brooms up the ass? If you like sticking brooms up your own ass, this is not the forum for it. There are other forums out there for those kind of things.
> 
> Are you just mad that you got called out and have nothing else to say except name calling?
> 
> OP - Get your board waxed if it makes you feel better. However, know that the K2 first lite is an extruded base so you may or may not notice the fresh wax on your board. Good luck and have fun with the board.


You try and denergrate my input with a troll of a post, then wonder why you get told to fuck off?????

I clearly stated the reasons in my first reply to you why in my opinion you should de-tune, yet for some fucked up reason you think your opinion is more worthy than mine!!!!! 

You want me to provide evidential fact, yet you supply none yourself????? Who are you, Mr Fuckin Wikipeda????? 

If you don't think that the effective edge on a Rockered board gets used, then no need to de-tune it!!!!! But if you use that edge to make contact with the snow, then I'd personally de-tune it's contact points!!!!! ie If you carve, if you land on either tail or nose when jumping, jibbing, or riding rails!!!!! These are times where they can potentially catch!!!!! Pressing on boxes, etc etc!!!!!

If the OP chooses not to do so, it will have no impact on me whatsoever!!!!! It was a bit of friendly advice that you chose to try and refute, by trying to make me look like an idiot!!!!!

So why be surprised when I call you a fuckwit?????


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> ekb18c said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of resorting to name calling why not try to explain to me how your logic makes sense then? How about adding something of value to the discussion without talking about brooms up the ass? If you like sticking brooms up your own ass, this is not the forum for it. There are other forums out there for those kind of things.
> ...


Simmer down grandpa, I don't want you to fall off your rocking chair or get a stroke from high blood pressure. 

You obviously have problems reading and comprehending. The only troll here is your dumb ass giving bad advice to people. If you use your brain for one second you will know that this board is a beginner board and you can derive that the OP is a beginner and thus won't be hitting rails or boxes by going into the park that soon. So telling the OP to detune the tip and tail is just nonsense and then telling her to detune the edge? And all of this on a rocker board! What a load of shit... 

What did you expect people to not call you out when you give wrong and bad advise? Saying that you have been doing this to all your boards,no matter the profile, and that's what you have done in the past and will continue to do is like saying you should get the right board if it sits between your nose and chin.

I don't need to try to make you look like an idiot, you are doing a fantastic job at doing that all by yourself!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

francium said:


> ...a few of my snowboards have come factory detuned anyway.


true - I've had some boards that came from the factory with the tip and tail detuned...but they were all pretty light jobs (quick, shallow and angular). I always take file to what they did anyhow and get it nice and round.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Simmer down grandpa, I don't want you to fall off your rocking chair or get a stroke from high blood pressure.
> 
> You obviously have problems reading and comprehending. The only troll here is your dumb ass giving bad advice to people. If you use your brain for one second you will know that this board is a beginner board and you can derive that the OP is a beginner and thus won't be hitting rails or boxes by going into the park that soon. So telling the OP to detune the tip and tail is just nonsense and then telling her to detune the edge? And all of this on a rocker board! What a load of shit...
> 
> ...


Remove that broomstick and I'm sure you'll have a better day, dipshit!!!!! 

Once again, go fuck yourself!!!!!


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Mizu kuma is right.
Dull your tip and tail edge, even if this wont affect edge cut, dont let your stick become a katana when you lose your speed control.

I thought this is a common sense.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

extra0 said:


> I still detune the tip and tail of my boards, no matter what base tech. It's really easy to do, doesn't hurt the board, *drops a few grams of weight*, glances off other boards/skis in lift lines, etc.


Pissed myself laughing at the bolded part hah, guess it's true but shit who's gonna notice? 

This thread's definitely deteriorated, and probably from miscommunication! De-tuning the tip and tail, and detuning the contact points are totally different! Detuning tip and tail (the ends of the snowboard, that have nothing to do with edge grip) absolutely worth doing. Detuning contact points very much depends on the rider, type of board, and how it's going to be used. 

So;
De-tune tip and tail - Yes
De-tune contact points? Depends, personally I never have but I'm not a beginner anymore or a gypsy jibber. 

Where ever that broom's ended up, can we put it to good use like sweeping up the mess in here now :shrug:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Where ever that broom's ended up, can we put it to good use like sweeping up the mess in here now :shrug:


Only if you're the one willing to grab the handle now?????


----------

